
The most common causes of death due to injury in the United States - archiebunker
http://danger.mongabay.com/injury_death.htm
======
hNewsLover99
Talk about "Lies, damned lies and statistics." Why do these reports always
understate, by many orders of magnitude, the number of U.S. patients killed by
medical errors every year?

440,000 patients are killed by avoidable errors each year in hospitals alone,
according to a 2013 hospital industry organization report.*

And don't forget about non-error-related iatrogenic fatalities, such as fatal
cancers induced by CT scans, which the Archives of Internal Medicine estimates
to kill 15,000 patients per year.

Or about non-fatal iatrogenic injuries, both error-induced and non-error-
induced, many of which result in mortality in subsequent years. __

No exaggeration to say that U.S. healthcare workers are one of the most lethal
forces on Earth today.

Sources: * [http://www.huffingtonpost.com/allen-frances/why-are-
medical-...](http://www.huffingtonpost.com/allen-frances/why-are-medical-
mistakes-_b_5888408.html)

[http://www.hospitalsafetyscore.org/newsroom/display/hospital...](http://www.hospitalsafetyscore.org/newsroom/display/hospitalerrors-
thirdleading-causeofdeathinus-improvementstooslow)

__[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wJ3Gh7a-FVQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wJ3Gh7a-FVQ)

------
protomyth
The CDC version of the data:
[http://www.cdc.gov/nchs/deaths.htm](http://www.cdc.gov/nchs/deaths.htm)

